# Kitchen Sink Drain correct?



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Needed to get a little creative with my sink drains today. Please take a look at the enclosed picture. If it's dead wrong and needs to be redone please provide me feedback on correct way to do it. If it's good please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

id say eliminate the trap coming off the disposal,i dont see a vent anyplace either


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I needed the trap to raise the pipe up so I could fit the S trap. 

No vent pipe as there wasn't one before. It goes to a main waste pipe that has a vent.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

remove the black pipe from disposal and use a straight piece of pipe with flanged end in place of it,then clock the disposal till it lines up with the baffle tee on bottem of sink drain.
youll have to raise the baffled tee and the trap on your s-trap to make it work


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like a leak(s) waiting to happen. Shouldn't need so many fittings, nuts, etc. 1 trap, 1 continuous waste, 2 flanged tailpieces, long sweep 90, and trap adapter.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

A picture is worth 1000 words.

http://www.nettally.com/palmk/GDplumbing.html

:thumbup:

Just for clarification, the picture at the top is what you want it to do, not the hodge podge of mish-mash he has at the bottom. That bottom picture is wrong.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Better? 

I turned on the water for the first time since May 8th. Popped a minor leak on the water filter. Tightened and all clear...knock on wood.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

go with the first picture in alans post,its basically what you need other than running an s-trap versus a p-trap


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

gone_fishing said:


> Better?
> 
> I turned on the water for the first time since May 8th. Popped a minor leak on the water filter. Tightened and all clear...knock on wood.


Better, and it will work, but if you notice the picture I linked to, the tee is directly below the side of the sink opposite the disposer. It's called a disposer tee if you decide to go buy one someday, you can eliminate a couple of joints there.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Alan said:


> A picture is worth 1000 words.
> 
> http://www.nettally.com/palmk/GDplumbing.html
> 
> ...


In many places I inspect separate traps are preferred or required, but if someone is going to go to the trouble to retrofit them as illustrated, a double wye providing a clean out would also be required.

__________________
I’m paid to be suspicious...


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Michael Thomas said:


> In many places I inspect separate traps are preferred or required, but if someone is going to go to the trouble to retrofit them as illustrated, a double wye providing a clean out would also be required.
> 
> __________________
> I’m paid to be suspicious...


By our code, we would then be required to add a 2nd drain and vent. One trap arm per vent, one trap per trap arm.


----------

